# Radiusing UHMW mallet



## C-Bag (Mar 17, 2019)

Got a couple of UHMW  mallets several years ago and one had a teardrop head and the other was a big flat mallet on both ends. At the time they didn't offer any gentler radii and being new to metal forming I didn't have a clue. I needed a 14" radius and concocted a way to mount the big flat mallet on my DIY radius cutter. The handle is cast in I think so I had cut in the cutter with the handle on. The clamps are out of 3" aluminum angle. They did give a bit but held good enough for this job. Before, after, fitting to the 14" curve and the mallet and clamps.


----------



## Firstram (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice!!


----------

